# Como conectar focos de series navideñas a la red 120V~



## Sr. Domo (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola!
No se si sea la categoría correcta, pero en caso de que lo sea, por favor díganme 

Me pidieron armar una serie para decoración, pero lo que pasa es que no se como conectar una serie de 2 metros que tendrá un foco por cada 7cm, eso equivale a poner casi 30 luces. 
De estas luces hablo:
http://kena.com/images/sections/skd188777sdc.jpg

Lo que pasa es que desarmé unas 6 series que en total se juntaron unos 600 focos de los de la imagen, con esos voy a hacer la serie porque estamos muy cortos de dinero y no nos alcanza para mas leds. Entonces decidí usarlos, pero no se como usarlos.

Que es mejor? Conectar cada foquito en paralelo y alimentarlo a 5 o a 12V a 3A (saqué recientemente una SMPS de 3.3, 5 y 12V a 3 o 5A)
O conectarlos en serie y alimentarlo a los 120V directos, pero no se como cuantos conectar en serie para que no se quemen, ya que no tenemos para comprar más luces.

Lo que me agrada de usar 5V, es porque se corre menos riesgo de cortos e incendios por parte de la serie, en cambio a 120V es altamente peligroso, y peor aún, me pidieron otra de 18 metros para la intemperie, por lo que 120V al aire y luego con los chubascos que hay...

Lo ideal es 5V 5A y en paralelo, o 120V, todos en serie con riesgo de matarlos si se hace mal calculo y riesgo de incendio o_o

salu2! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2013)

Primero y principal , no todas las lamparitas son de la misma tensión , ya que depende del número que llevaba originalmente cada serie , así que si desarmaste juegos de luces de distinta cantidad de focos en serie .

No quita que los pruebes con 3,3 V y si dan muy poco brillo con 5 V  como para luego ponerlos todos en paralelo.

Otra opción es ponerlos en conjuntos de 2 o 3 o 4 en serie a los 12V

Pero lo importante sería averiguar primero de que tensión son  . . .  prueba y error (prueba y quemazón !  )


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 25, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero y principal , no todas las lamparitas son de la misma tensión , ya que depende del número que llevaba originalmente cada serie , así que si desarmaste juegos de luces de distinta cantidad de focos en serie .
> 
> No quita que los pruebes con 3,3 V y si dan muy poco brillo con 5 V  como para luego ponerlos todos en paralelo.
> 
> ...



Hace un rato hice una prueba conectando en las ramas de alimentación cerca de 26 luces de estas, todas en paralelo, como esta protoboard requiere puentes en medio de todo el bus de alimentación, estos puentes hirvieron, a punto de fundir su aislante! 
Me asusté por el calor que disipaba, pues según la resistencia es de unos 25Ω y cerca de 26 luces..... casi 1Ω de carga para la fuente que es de 8.4V, el peor error que podría cometer si armo una serie en paralelo  de 160 luces de 25Ω cada foquito, equivaldría a casi un corto.

Lo que hice es, con la misma fuente de 8.4V conecté 30 luces, pero de a 5 luces en paralelo, luego cada montoncito de 5 luces los conecté en serie, lo que sería una resistencia de unos..... 30Ω, mejor 30 ohm que 1 ohm  además de que los puentes no se calentaban para nada, también medí el consumo de estas 30 luces en configuración mixta y marcaba unos 300mA a unos 8A, mejor 300mA por cada 30 luces, lo que daría como resultado..... unos 1800mA (1.8A) en vez de casi un corto y casi incendiando la serie 

Creo la mejor configuración es esa, en serie y paralelo. Y respecto a la alimentación.... creo trabajan con unos 5V como mucho, teniendo una vida media de 2 días a 5V, pero con la caída de tensión por todas las luces, pues se pueden mantener. La fuente que mencioné ya no la voy a usar, tengo un trafo de 15VCA 4A y es mejor, por la caída de tensión que habrá por parte de las luces y por el alambre, pues es ideal, además de que tiene corriente de sobra.

El alambre que voy a usar es del UTP, compré 3 metros, lo desarmé y saque 24 metros de alambre #24, ideal para esto porque es delgado pero no tanto, buen aislante, buena flexibilidad  

A ver como me va mañana que la voy a empezar a hacer, soldando y soldando todo el día 

salu2!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: 



 
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lo que digo es que no recomiendo en paralelo, esos "foquitos" consumen buena corriente. En mi País la red domiciliaria suministra entre 110V y 127V (depende del transformador de la cuadra )
He visto instalaciones de esas lamparitas, al desarmarlas tienen 25 focos en serie para iluminar a 120V. Dependiendo de la calidad de los focos es recomendable utilizar mayor o menor cantidad, cuando son de regular calidad, entonces yo utilizaría unos 30-32 en serie para disminuir la tensión en cada uno, aunque el brillo disminuye un poco también a mi modo de ver es mas bonito. Si iluminan mucho se queman rápido.
Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMdT-y_OB8
> 
> ...



parece tentador hacer de leds una serie, pero no tengo muchos y si es de leds los quieren azules, morados y rosas... usaré una configuración parecida, montoncitos en paralelo y luego conectados en serie o viceversa 

salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo que digo es que no recomiendo en paralelo, esos "foquitos" consumen buena corriente. En mi País la red domiciliaria suministra entre 110V y 127V (depende del transformador de la cuadra )
> He visto instalaciones de esas lamparitas, al desarmarlas tienen 25 focos en serie para iluminar a 120V. Dependiendo de la calidad de los focos es recomendable utilizar mayor o menor cantidad, cuando son de regular calidad, entonces yo utilizaría unos 30-32 en serie para disminuir la tensión en cada uno, aunque el brillo disminuye un poco también a mi modo de ver es mas bonito. Si iluminan mucho se queman rápido.
> Saludos



Si, eso me consta y mucho, consumen demasiado!, segun los que voy a usar son de unos 25 ohm, pero una vez encontré uno de 8 ohm 
La idea de conectar todo en paralelo se me ha ido, antes de que se quemen los foquitos se van a quemar las líneas de 15VCA 

Esta es la configuración que estoy usando. Conectando 30 luces se obtienen unos 30 ohm







Esta es la configuración del video de elaficionado 






Acabo de probar la segunda configuración y me pareció mejor, porque solo consume 600mA entre 160 luces a 15VCA 4A 

salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2013)

Las lámparas aumentan su resistencia estando encendidas , comprobalo por ley de Ohm con el voltaje y la corriente medida


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las lámparas aumentan su resistencia estando encendidas , comprobalo por ley de Ohm con el voltaje y la corriente medida



Es cierto, ya que la ley de ohm "matemática" necesita ajuste acorde a la temperatura, es un modelo que parece lineal, pero en la vida práctica no lo es.
Igualmente al no tratarse de LEDs es mayor el margen para el error sin quemar los componentes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2013)

Cierto, muy cierto, como estoy en fase de "pruebas preliminares"  estoy conectando mútiples series de a 4 luces por serie y luego todo en paralelo y he visto que el consumo no es tanto como esperaba o varía un tanto del calculado, de todas formas yo creo que la fuente ha de soportar una carga de 160 luces en arreglo mixto, en caso de que haga berrinches esa fuente tengo otra que uso para amplificadores de audio, entrega +/-18VCD 6A, puedo conectar los extremos para obtener 36VCD por la caída de tensión que he observado a lo largo de las pruebas


----------

